# Smokey, A Place For Pictures



## Johncdn (Jan 31, 2007)

*6 Months in one post...* Reposted July 07

Gotch ya day July 2006 aprox 6 weeks old.
























A couple of weeks later









Romping about 5 weeks 



































3+ months






















































Last pic before neutering






Next day back at it






Around Christmas


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful pictures ofa Beautiful Bunny.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

So cute! I want to hear more about Smokey.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 1, 2007)

That&#39;s one handsome hunk!

Yes please tell us his story!


----------



## Blyre (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, your Smokey is the spitting image of my Smokey except that mine is a girl. 

Blyre


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh he's very handsome!! So Cute!!


----------



## Mikoli (Feb 5, 2007)

:inlove:

Rachel.


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 5, 2007)

what a lovely colour!! he's adorable! :bunnydance:


----------



## Johncdn (Feb 13, 2007)

A rare Sunday morning in the natural light


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 13, 2007)

Look at how he is posing in the lastset! You have a little camera ham on your handsthere!! I love Smokey. 

Misty sends (((cuddles))) - don't let Charlie know...

__________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 13, 2007)

lots of good binky pics in there! very cute!:bunnydance:


----------



## amundb (Feb 13, 2007)

That third pic could be the poster child fordisapproving buns! Is he posted among the many perturbedbunnies? Very cute though, even when angry!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 14, 2007)

That's one hunk of a bun!


----------



## Johncdn (Apr 21, 2007)

*...And a place for video*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaWIPrgQTi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaWIPrgQTi4[/ame]


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, I see who the real owner of the household is! He's made himself quite at home.

My favorite parts of the video...
- Him picking up the bowl and bouncing away with it - that second jump was SO high, I laughed out loud at that one!!!
- Doing laps around the living room - I love the bunny 500!

Anddoes that ENTIREbox of video cassette boxes belong to Smokey??
:shock:

Spoiled bunny. heeh.

Misty and I will be by to pick up Smokey any day now... just leave his window open, we'll take him without bothering you.

____________
Nadia


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 21, 2007)

Aww! :bunnyheart I absolutely adore grey bunnies! He's so cute. Cute video.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like a very happy bunny!


----------



## Johncdn (Apr 23, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Well, I see who the real owner of the household is! He'smade himself quite at home.
> 
> Nadia


Yeah it took 8 or 9 weeks for him to settle in but he's at home now.


----------



## Johncdn (Apr 23, 2007)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKjkhKoRJec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKjkhKoRJec[/ame]






*ThankYou for your patronage. Please exit by the rear doors.*_Smokey_


----------



## cuddles (Apr 23, 2007)

:rainbow:inkpansy:You have a very beautifulrabbit.I love the picture when he is sticking his head in thehay.:bunnydance::great:


----------



## Johncdn (Jun 25, 2007)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHyyrQDqB2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHyyrQDqB2w[/ame]





*Thank You for your patronage. Please exit by the rear doors.* _Smokey_


----------



## binkies (Jun 25, 2007)

He is so handsome!!! A very photogenic little guy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol. I love the way he comes to the camera after he has come out, like he's waiting for applause . Such a handsome bunny.

Jan


----------



## Johncdn (Jul 4, 2007)

*Laundry Day* - Reposted from May 07



*Foam or down?








Wash these in cold










MmmHumm loose thread








Bored with it now








Let's get this hay stocked up








Meet me in the living room, you better bring the vacuum




*


----------



## binkies (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness! How adorable!!! Isn't he just like a child? Making a mess for you to clean up and not finishing the laundry. Tsk Tsk.


----------



## Johncdn (Jul 22, 2007)

_*Happy Gotch Ya Day, Smokey*

_







Here's to the little rabbit who came into a home that really needed him and showed everyone that two bunnies can be as different as night and day and still make a charming little friend.

In true Smokey style he must have known I really wanted a daytime photo....so this is all he would give me. 

I should make him wear a funny hat,






Last year in the exact same spot






*You got your picture, now let me get back to sleep*






At least he grew into those ears


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 23, 2007)

arty0002:arty::trio:flowerskiss::heartbeat:arty0002:



HAPPY GOTCHA DAY!!!!

And the comparison photo is awesome! Look how big he's gotten!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 23, 2007)

YAY!!!! Happy Gotcha Day, you handsome boy 

Gott love that grumpy look -maybe he is like me and just doesn't want to be reminded he's getting older 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day! Bigger bunny, same disapproving grumpy face!


----------



## Johncdn (Aug 24, 2007)

The guy across the street got a load of cement, so 

I knew Smokey would be awake if not too impressed.
*No, I am not impressed*





*Even my face is shedding*











*You are about to be told*






*Hay cave. All the best homes have them*






*When I go in, I am mild Bruce Wayne.....*






Previous attempt at daylight photography


----------



## binkies (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! What wonderful facial expressions!!! And that is some fancy schmancy hay cave!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Happy Gotcha Day! Bigger bunny, same disapproving grumpy face!



That's what I was thinking! he looks so disapproving in both pics!


He's a beautiful guy - what breed is he? 

Is he a sweetheart? and like to be petted and stuff? I saw the photo of him trying to get into someone's lap sitting in a chair - that was so cute!


----------



## Johncdn (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes he has quite the grumpy little face.

I'm not sure of his breed. I'd say he's a "small standard breed" not a mini or dwarf. His coat is more like hair than a rex-type fur.

He's pretty good. He will accept petting if you are on the floor with him or if it can be done while the groomer is laying on a sofa above him.

He is _not_ a pick me up rabbit.

___________________________________

Have been trying to get some pics but all I can get in the daytime is Smokey sleeping. So I took these in the evening and lightened them up with some softwear.

He had just come out of the litterbox when I told him - you better get over here and pose

*You know full well this pose means "get down on the floor and start petting"*












Without the nasty flash






I put the camera on close up and set it on the floor





















*Who said you were done?*










This is what happens when I have pulled out a little too much loose butt hair

*Come back when you can do the job correctly*


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 25, 2007)

YAY Smokey!! I missed this last round of photos. He's looking as svelte as ever. 

:inlove:

So whereabouts is Willowburg exactly... (packing bunnynapping gear).

____________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 1, 2007)

Great new pics - Smokey looks much less grumpy!! In fact, he looks positively happy 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

Smokey is adorable! I love his stretched out, giving you the tude look!!!


----------



## Johncdn (Nov 15, 2007)

Napping in the sun


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

What a pretty boy! I love how his whiskers shine in the sunlight! :hearts:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 16, 2007)

AAAHHH, what a contented boy - grumpy, but contented 

Jan


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 17, 2007)

My husband loved this picture so much we made it our background/screensaver. Such a great disapproving bun!:X


----------



## Johncdn (Jan 3, 2008)

*So, who forgot what I looked like?*





*Hummm...?*





*Can't.....hold.....pose....*





*You get one flash shot, make it count*





*Shoulder rub....argmmmmmmm*





*Light. Shadow. Very artistic*





*Looks cold out there*





*That's it. I got stuff to do.*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww he's so gorgeous! I love his color! and he seems so sweet!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 4, 2008)

Disapproving of sunlight perhaps? Haha


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 4, 2008)

I love Smokey - he is such a little character!:biggrin2:


----------



## Johncdn (Jan 5, 2008)

_*Please enjoy our latest production. *Smokey_


[ame=http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=v82oZVYMk58]http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=v82oZVYMk58[/ame]


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL good music on the video... is that a little Smokey moolap I see?? :biggrin2:

I WAS starting to foget what my little smokey boy looked like!!  Good timing on the photos. hee. 

How were your holidays? Good I hope. Happy new year to you and yours - I hope 2008 is a good year for you!!

Nadia


----------



## Johncdn (Jan 7, 2008)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> LOL good music on the video... is that a little Smokey moolap I see?? :biggrin2:
> 
> I WAS starting to foget what my little smokey boy looked like!!  Good timing on the photos. hee.
> 
> ...


All the best to you and all of yours too.

Moolap? Well he did put on a little last year at this time too. 

From the first page of this blog......







Perhaps a furlap.....


----------



## Johncdn (Feb 24, 2008)

*Looks like the Street Kids are back*






The yard if full of "big-'n-little" prints since this pic



*Donnie........Donnie Darko








Just a sec...








Yes I could pose








Hey, when the tail goes up.....the camera goes off








Pajama Leg: my old nemesis











Sock...I will teach you to take his side













I have fought and won








Honour the victor













I still got The Cute*


----------



## Johncdn (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Gotch Ya Day!

2 years with _Mr. Awesome_

_2006_
_





2007




2008



_


Some random pics from the last week.

I don't like to use a flash so they can bea bit grainy.






























This years crop of _Street Kids_.

First Generation.










Second Generation.


----------

